# what other animals to you guys have?



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

ok i know everyone has pit bulls on here but what other animals/dog breeds do you guys have?


I have:
a toyger (tiger bred to house cat)
a dwarf caiman
2 platinum pythons
a rott
a cane corso


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have
1 Nanday conure
about 40 rats 
4 kittens 
2 Rabbits 
7 guinea pigs
2 Pitbull
One queensland Heeler
One chihuahua
1 iguana
1 bearded dragon
And a new baby squirrel 

I live on a ranch so I also work with every day and take home some of these
Kangaroos 
Lambs/sheep
cows- several types
deer
llamas
turtles
chinchillas
lots of birds
Hedgehogs
iguanas
bearded dragons
rats 
mice
Miniature horses

and probably some more I am forgetting lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds pretty damb busiy at your house!!

for now all i have is onyx 
two betta fish(cheech and chong)
1 leopard gecko (fred)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Well i just Have Luke, Jesse, Sammie all dogs.. If i copuld ahve a monkey I would. I would like an African Gray or a Cockateil or cockatoo (birds)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> I would like an African Gray or cockatoo )


I have these birds and you be very carful. Those birds can do very bad damage with a bite. Clean to the bone damage.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> I have these birds and you be very carful. Those birds can do very bad damage with a bite. Clean to the bone damage.


I am sure. It'll be a while before I get one. My husband held one one time and it ripped the little button off the top of his baseball cap. lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't believe in pets so we just have the dogs. 1 bulldog, 1 Rottweiler. If my wife had her way we'd have a zoo.:hammer:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> If my wife had her way we'd have a zoo.:hammer:


well, we just have zoe and ruby and that is enough!! buz, janet is the same way!!!!:hammer:


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> I don't believe in pets so we just have the dogs. 1 bulldog, 1 Rottweiler. If my wife had her way we'd have a zoo.:hammer:


lol! yeah thats how it is at my moms she has everything! i was glad when i was old enough to move out... lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I have
> 1 Nanday conure
> about 40 rats
> 4 kittens
> ...


Damn, if I'm ever in your area, I'm going to take my kids there :rofl:

I only have a fish tank aside from Smokey:

In there I have:

1 6" Jack Dempsey
2 Convicts (breeding pair)
1 4"Electric Yellow or Yellow Lab
1 2" Midas
1 5" Pleco (Algae eater/Sucker fish)

here are some pics:










female convict:









Jack Dempsey (1 of them, the other got killed by the Flowerhorn):









Convict Pair w/fry:


















here's the Midas:













































Here is my 7" Flowerhorn R.I.P. it was a female:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

buzhunter said:



> I don't believe in pets so we just have the dogs. 1 bulldog, 1 Rottweiler. If my wife had her way we'd have a zoo.:hammer:


lol me and ur wife sound alike lol i want more pets but the bf wont have it err


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Damn, if I'm ever in your area, I'm going to take my kids there :rofl:


You are more than welcome. I love to have people come out and see everything. I do family tour all the time.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I just have the two dogs, and that is plenty. I bought a couple of parakeets a couple of years ago and Sadies wanted to kill them. I ended up giving them to a neighbor who loves birds and could take better care of them. To this day, you can ask Sadies, "Where's the birdies?" She gets really excited and gets this weird look on her face like, "Let me at 'em."


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

NesOne- nice fish! 


yeah we kind of have a zoo over here to lol... i always have people come over and check out my caimens and pythons and stuff... kids love them!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> NesOne- nice fish!
> 
> yeah we kind of have a zoo over here to lol... i always have people come over and check out my caimens and pythons and stuff... kids love them!


Thanks! I would love to have a python and/or an iguana, but the Mrs. won't have it. I even told her I would keep it in the garage, but no go... She says, "anything that can escape from its cage is not wanted here" I'm lucky that we have our dog


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

a painted turtle and some gold fish


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

well i have:
2 pitbulls
1 beta
2 cats (their new home is at my moms due to snoop bina ahole)
tisha (mortisha)
















ming
















fish 1 R.I.P 








beta fish2 this is when i first got him two years ago, hes a lot more purple blue now..








im thinking od gettin a snake or a bird soon but i cant make up my mind...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

NesOne said:


> Thanks! I would love to have a python and/or an iguana, but the Mrs. won't have it. I even told her I would keep it in the garage, but no go... She says, "anything that can escape from its cage is not wanted here" I'm lucky that we have our dog


My husband used to have a ball python and an albino burmese python. The albino got out one day I went walking in the room and jsut happened to look at the cage and he wasn't in there. I called my husband at work and told him to come home and he said no! Ummmm theres a snake lookse in the house. I found him laying under the window and I put a towel at the bottom of the door so he couldn't go anywhere else. We had a iguana too but he died.

Oh yea if i could have a zoo I would too!!!!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Thanks! I would love to have a python and/or an iguana, but the Mrs. won't have it. I even told her I would keep it in the garage, but no go... She says, "anything that can escape from its cage is not wanted here" I'm lucky that we have our dog


lol! thats how my mom is.... she doesn't like snakes so as soon as i moved out i bought 2.... what gets me though is why she married my dad he is a zoologist and all we works with it snakes gators crocs sharks big cats and he sometimes has to bring an animal home.... she likes everything but snakes... thats the one thing she isn't going for lol


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hey guys guess what im gettin tonight?..... a snake!!! im so excited its me and my bf anniversary(sp) on may5th and he asked me what i wanted and i said i want a snake  lol alright he said yay!!! ill take pics and put em on her when it comes home....
***any name ideas???*** its either goin to be an all white one or a black red and yellow one i havent made up my mind yet...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck with your snake. I will have to think about a name. 

I have 5 dogs....4 cats.....2 rabbits.....6 ducks......4 geese......12 goats....and ....6 horses.

In a week I will only have 5 horses. We gave one away. i have two of the other horses up for sale and I want to sell my goats. I'm getting old. In a month I will be getting my chickens. 

I grew-up in a house where we had alsots of animals. wild ones and tame. My Mama nursed everything back to health. I wonder sometimes what it would be like to have justa few but I guess I'll never know.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well lets just say David is talking about having to buy land so I can have all the animals I want mostly I just want to open up a dog haven. 

Maggie
Elmo
3 sugar gliders-had to get rid of I was allergic
Killer-had to take back since we couldnt leave him alone
a snake-gave to a friend cuz it tried to bite me
4 baby mice-died becuase they were feeder mice
1 hamster- I just got him Saturday and he disapeared outta his cage cuz he sqeezed through the bars so yea...

now I'm down to just Maggie and Elmo. lol

Oh yea and we just bought a fish tank but we arnt gonna get fish til we move


----------

